# Our Fathers Legacy - A Flawless Host Rapture Company tale



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Our fathers’ legacy

Prologue​
Tygris was, like any other world in the Imperium, one amongst billions that was just a footnote in some administrators’ office. It had been a beautiful world of bountiful trees and resources, all felled and mined to aid the Mechanicum and their never ending hunger. Now her fields were used to grow crops to feed the billions of soldiers that fought in the Emperors name across millions of battlefields in the vast soul eating imperium. 

Sangrez Jerez was a simple Grox herder, each season he would diligently with his family and ranch hands move the herd from the winter pasture to the summer pasture and back again when the need arose. Journeys like this could take weeks and thus he and his companions would be away for weeks at a time, their wives, girlfriends or mothers would ensure they had plenty of food and ale to warm them on the cold nights. 

Jerez moved the back of his hand over his brow and squinted at the midday sun, it was going to be a scorcher today and it was just past mid morning. He was relieved that he was nearly home and the thought of Myriza and her arms welcoming him left the smile on his face as they left the herd and crossed the Black River – so named for the black sheen the water seemed to take as it left the hills.

He had other reasons for wanting to be home, the move from the nursery pasture had been harder then normal, a couple of the Grox Bulls had not wanted to move and rounding up the mothers and their calf’s had been somewhat difficult, still it was done now and in a few days he would be home, maybe he and Myriza could think about starting their own family.

He glanced up into the forbidding hills around him. Every year since he was a boy he had made this journey and every year he had a sense of unease about the place. Water was not supposed to look black but when it came from those hills it did. Stories from ancient days, before the darkness said that the ancients had placed something there for safe keeping and a guardian to watch over the object, whatever it was; and should anyone transgress into those dark hills where sunlight would not touch then they would die. 

Jerez did not know if they were just stories to keep children in line or superstitions about the days before the darkness but whatever they were those hills filled him with dread every time he moved past and, like his comrades he made his horse ride a little faster. Suddenly he wanted to be home.


Silence enveloped the structure, the silence of the dead spoke more then the silence of the living ever could. The stygian blackness was penetrating and permeating all around except for one room, even the darkness would not touch this room almost as if it too was afraid of what lay in there. 

A strip of lighting flickered into life some ancient command coming into its orders. Then as if on cue, one by one the machines in the room started to come to follow thier orders, sluggish at first as if the machine spirits had forgotten what life was about, then like a human shaking off the last few moments of sleep they began to operate. 

In the far corner of the room sets of eyes began to open and in what little shadow there was they glowed with darker intent. In the centre of the room had been a case that had housed a sword, armour and a sacred book. As the eyes adjusted to their surroundings they realised with anger that the sacred artefacts were gone.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A tempting introduction; we await more.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I like it 
I'll definitely be waiting for more.

P.S. #BROHOOF


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

um whats BROHOOF lol


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1.​
The sound of swords clashing against swords rang out in the training halls, the grunts of two hundred future members of the Host could be heard, but no noise was louder then Sargent Kenor. He barked movement orders as if he were reading off a list of duties and those that did not move quick enough were treated to his personal way of moving them, one of his heavily muscled feet up their backsides. 

To the amusement of the watching Lord Commander he realised that as harsh as Kenor’s treatment of the Initiates was it would keep them in good stead for when they were ready to wear the sacred armour of the Flawless Host. On their way back from Jericho 149 they had come across a trading post and had descended upon it like all the demons hell had to offer. They had taken the young, male and female alike and killed the parents and guardians. 

Chaplain Demara had ensured that the hypno-sleep would eradicate any memory of their former lives. He nodded at Kenor and made his way to a second arena. Here there sat one hundred girls, all of adolescence age, all sat listening to a woman robed as a Sister of Battle, a fallen sister by the name Osmara, she had been swayed into the service of the Dark Lord during a battle with the sisters of the Bloody Rose. Jovotch was still unsure how the Master had done it but when she had taken the head off her own Sister superior he had her. 

Now she was lecturing the young girls on how best to serve their new master. It appeared that Elaxsius’s dream of having his own sisterhood was coming to fruition. Demara had already said that their minimal enhancements were ready, thanks to Osmara. Despite his apathy towards the female of the species, 
Jovotch had to admit to a grudging respect for Osmara, even if he did not like the fact that there were now women stationed here. He stood high above the training grounds and watched for a few more moments then, with a slight inclination of his head towards Osmara, he walked away. He was getting restless; he always would if he was stationed on his new home world for too long. 

Elaxsius had chosen this world, conquered it, then named it New Carax; he had chosen it for its perpetual twilight, the one thing that reminded them of long dead Chemos. So that on some level it would be like home, but to Halter Jovotch it was not home, it never would be, it was a place to retire that was sure and it was far away from the Imperium to remain un-detected but, it was not Chemos and it never would be to him. 

He sometimes had an urge to visit the remains of his dead world, what there was of it that the Imperium had not destroyed but it would have been fool-hardy to attempt such a thing and he might be sentimental about the world of his birth and the world their father took from the point of slow death to life once more but no one could accuse him of being a fool. 

This was why he liked being in space more then the other companies that made up the Flawless Host. The Rapture was arguably the best warriors that the Flawless had, their battle record was second to none and they were regarded as the Masters favourite. They revelled in their prowess and when one died it was stiff competition amongst the Novitiates to be one of the few to join The Rapture. 

Jovotch oversaw the implementation of newly made Astartes into his Company; he was fussy on that score. As much as the Flawless were renowned for use of Combat Drugs he had a way of reigning his men in, making them wait until he was ready for them to be unleashed and when they were….oh the blood would flow and the screams would make more beautiful music then any sonnet or opera. 

*++ Lord Commander Jovotch ++*

He heard the voice of Librarian Condezana over his private vox and immediately stiffened his posture. It was rare for the Chief Librarian to contact him unless the Lord was there.

*++ My Lord? ++*

*++ I request your presence in the Soul Tower ++*

*++ At Once My Lord ++*

Jovotch closed the link and a worried frown creased his brow, only the Librarians and the Master of the Host himself were allowed entry into the Soul Tower. There were things that went on in there that even a hardened warrior like himself did not want to even think about. 

That aside he altered his chosen path, whatever it was must be important and one did not keep the Lord of the Soul Tower waiting, not if they wanted to live. 


+++++


The village was in flames; people wept as the twelve giants appeared from nowhere and had begun to cut fleeing bodies into little pieces. Jerez held his wife’s head under their bed as the terrified shouts of alarm and fear could be heard clearly outside their door. 

He had arrived home three days ago and life had been normal, then at dawn this morning the twelve monsters had appeared out of Emperor knew where, he had risked a look at the Behemoths that had held the town in silent awe to begin with. They bore the sign of the sacred Aquila on their breast plates. 

The town preacher had praised the arrival of the star sons of the Emperor. 
The first, obviously the leader of the giants had looked at the Priest, an old man that had been the town cleric for as long as Jerez could remember and asked a question in a voice that sounded like it had come from the bowels of hell itself. 

*“Where is the armour?”*

When Father Namil had told them he did not know what they were asking for the leader of the giants ordered his men to kill everyone, to leave none alive unless the armour was found. 

No one had been spared, men were decapitated, women were garrotted and children, their fragile flesh had been pulped with the crack of their mighty weapons. Jerez was suddenly pleased that he and Myriza had not had children. The door to their ranch house opened and the sounds of the dying animals and the stench of burnt flesh filled the husband and wife’s nostrils forcing them to gag.

Suddenly the bed was lifted and flung like it was a children’s cot instead of solid oak and a being the likes of which they had never seen before stood there. Its eyes red and its armour a deep hued purple and gold turned its baleful gaze to them.

*“Where is the armour?”* It demanded.

Jerez shook his head “Please sir, we do not know what armour you speak of”

Jerez watched as the beast hesitated then reached down and picked up his whimpering wife, he reached for her to grab her but it was no good. The giant raised her above his head and with a wrench of his ancient power armour he ripped her in two, the blood coating his armour and the shocked husband.

He could not move, his body would not let him and all he could do was wait his fate but it did not come. Instead the giant monster that had murdered his wife pointed at him and said to one of the others 

*“Take him back to the chamber, we have need of someone to maintain us”*

Jerez finally found his voice but all he could think of saying was “I do not know of the armour you speak of”

*“You soon will little human, you soon will. Burn this hovel to the ground”* 

Jerez could only stare as he was thrown over the shoulder of one of the giants and his home was burnt he closed his eyes and wept.

*“Make those your last tears human, the corpse does not care who sheds blood in his name, just that you serve him and that is not how it should be”*

“He will avenge me, he is all seeing”

What sounded like a dry rasp erupted from the monsters throat *“I doubt it human, I doubt he even cares”*


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm enjoying this!

Your avatar is a pony so I assumed you were a brony


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

LOL no i am not Serp 5 did it for me the treasure that he is


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good continuation.

I feel the use of bold type for the Marines' voices works well to convey the difference in volume and sound.

However, I found the scene change between Jovitch and Jerez to be a little unclear, especailly as their names are similar. I think the text needs a marked break (***, ++++, &c.) between "_...not if they wanted to live._" and "_The village was in flames...._" to aid the reader in changing PoV.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

2.​
The Soul Tower was the most imposing tower in the whole of the Fortress Monastery of the Flawless Host. Jovotch stood staring at it for a little while then walked inside. The walls were painted in a kaleidoscope of garish and bright colours and this was no different from any other part of the Fortress. 

What was the creepiest were the voices that seemed to call his name and use whatever seductive wills they had to draw him towards them so they could hold him forever more.

Of the male recruits that they had brought in there would no doubt be those that showed Psyker abilities and when the time for that test came then they would be brought here and it would be the last anyone saw of them until they had proved themselves worthy of joining the cadre of Librarians. 

Jovotch moved through the halls and passageways where he could hear the Librarians tutoring their novices, occasionally he would hear a scream and then a stern voice would curse and swear at the unfortunate Novice. Some of them would try and exceed what their masters were telling them and sometimes they got away with it, and sometimes they didn’t.

When one of his men made a battlefield mistake he would punish them with extra drills or maybe a spell in the armoury depending on what they had done, here though he had heard that the punishments were far more then just spells of drill. They were subjected to any range of admonishments and he did not even want to know what that had entailed. 

When the brotherhood of the Librarians were discontinued after the edict of Nikea, men like Condezana were returned to the battle lines, forbidden to use their birth given powers for fear of punishments that could result in being sent to the Emperor to have their souls joined with his so that their powers made him powerful then he already was, if that was possible. 

When Horus had started the rebellion then the Librarians once more came into their own, using their powers to give their battle brothers and cousins aid, Nikea had gone the way of the dodo and even now by Imperium calendar ten thousand years, the Librarians’ thrived once more. 

As he made his way up the six hundred and sixty six stairs to the top of the tower where Condezana made his powerbase he noticed the walls took on a more darker colour and here he could hear the screams of the souls that had been trapped in the walls of the tower to give the Librarians more power and also to appease the Dark Prince. He could feel his own senses respond to the screams of terror and pleas for mercy and he had to fight the urge that was building within him to respond fully to the demands of the demons that were living in the Soul Tower.

As he neared the summit of the stairs he felt the hairs on the back of his neck stand and knew that he was here. There was an open portal to the Warp contained in the room of the Chief Librarian, he knew that to go straight in would be folly; one look into the pure warp would send even a Space Marine insane. Only the Librarians could do that without fear of screaming in abject terror and insanity. 

The only other warriors he knew of that could do this was the Thousand Sons and the Word Bearer Dark Apostles. He pushed any negative thoughts from his head, concentrated on what he was doing and knocked the door to the Chief Librarians sanctum.

“Enter Halter”

Jovotch pushed the old oaken door open and made his way into the sanctum. The smell of Arcana and warp was strong here and it almost made his head giddy. He cursed himself for allowing it to seep into him and continued his walk until he was in the same room as the Chief Librarian. 

Out of respect he moved to one knee and bowed his head “You sent for me Lord?”

The tall warrior was standing by his sanctum window. A window that Jovotch noticed was crafted from the most beautiful glass. Not only was the sigil of the Flawless Host in one corner but the other corner had the symbol for the Prince of Darkness and dead centre was Fulgrim. 

Whoever had crafted that window had done some damn fine work on it and by looking at it he could see there was nothing imperfect about it, everything was as it should be, proportioned correctly. 

“Join me Lord Commander, you have no need to kneel before me, you are one of the Inner Circle”

Jovotch got up and dutifully walked to the side of the Chief Librarian. He set his gaze outside and realised that he could see for a vast distance from here, and that was before his enhanced sight took over. 

“How long have we been comrades in arms Halter?” Condezana cordially asked as he turned his back to remove his helm. It was the only part of his armour he could remove now; the rest of his blessed armour had fused to his body a long time ago. 

“Since I was a novitiate” Jovotch replied “You were training alongside me and Joas and my brother”

“Ah, Kenar…I do miss him” Condezana whispered “Such an intelligent man, when he transferred to Tarvitz’s company I assumed he would go on to bigger and better things, shame that Eidolen never saw things that way”

“Eidolen was an ass” Jovotch replied “It took a Luna Wolf to teach him a lesson he would not forget”

Abel Condezana laughed and nodded in agreement. He was a giant man even by Astartes standards. His head was all but bald save for a streak of white hair that moved from his front to the base of his neck like a long strip of ice. 

His eyes swam with black and silver, the power of the warp flowed through him and had changed his eyes from a pristine blue to the colour they were now. 

Even gazing into his eyes could make one feel uncomfortable after a short period of time. Jovotch knew that soon after the Host came here his armour had fused to his body and yet through whatever means he had at his disposal he was able to keep his body anointed, how Jovotch did not want to know, it was best he did not. 

He was a foreboding man and even Elaxsius and Demara did not argue with him, what he spoke was truth and what he had achieved was unsurpassable. When he sensed something you just did as he said and did not ask questions. For he always spoke after he had discovered all he had to do, he did not send men willy nilly out to chase ghosts. 

“You are of course correct, it took a barbaric lunar wolf and an even more violent World Eater to make him realise that, some of our brothers were a little too prideful. Lucius springs to mind”

“Forgive me Lord, but you did not call me here for opinions on members of the old legion” Jovotch respectfully interrupted.

Condezana nodded and motioned to a seat across from him, he then allowed his novitiate to bring some wine in and when he had given the youth his studies for the remainder of the day he handed a goblet to Jovotch, took one for himself and sat down behind his hand carved oaken desk.

“We are old battle brothers you and I there is no need for formality Lord Commander. Tell me Halter, what do you remember of The Forsaken?”

Jovotch was about to sip from his goblet when he paused and slowley set it back on the table. He closed his eyes a little and shook his head “Never to speak of them again”

“You know why?”

“They allowed Kenan to escape when he killed the Company Champion over an artefact”

“Kenan is your own personal enemy”

“This you know Abel”

“Do you recall their punishment?”

Jovotch nodded “They were placed in an old mausoleum and ordered to guard Sergeant Venass’ armour, to let no other touch it such was the might and power it contained. It was rumoured that Mandeaus’s Sword was also placed for safe keeping within the stasis chamber”

“So it was for She-Who-We-Adore effused some of the great Captains power in it…”

Jovotch nodded and picked his goblet up once more and drank from it “So Abel, what has this to do with me?”

The Librarian sat back and folded his gauntleted hands together, the power of the warp flowed over his hands in little sparks and Jovotch wondered how long it would be before he was taken to the great pleasure palace in the warp. 

“Several hours ago I sensed a disruption in the warp, an alert if you would to warn me when things we have placed in secret have been disturbed, as you would recall I set the seals on The Forsaken. 

They are awake and although I am not one hundred per cent certain why they are awake I can only assume it has to do with the armour and the sword. Which means that the seals around the stasis chamber failed and someone or something has taken them?”

“If I recall they were left on Tygris…one of the worlds we conquered back when were the corpses lackeys”

“I want you to take the Rapture and go find out what has occurred, and if nessercary deal with it I do not trust The Forsaken to be brought back here but they equally cannot alert the Imperium to their presence there”

“And do you not think that Second Company would want to avenge the death of their champion? As I recall it has been a source of disagreement for want of a better word between them and First”

Abel chuckled and it sounded like the warp itself “Always questioning aren’t you Halter, the greatest Interrogator we have should have been the First Captain, instead he is Third, and a Lord Commander but tell me why you think I have asked you and not The Archangels or indeed The Fallen for this would give them some honour back”

“Because you know that I will get to the truth of that day, unlike Lord Commanders Zariza or Kanega who will just blunder in there to avenge or restore honour.”

Condezana nodded and leant forward “See if the Forsaken deserve to be given a second chance Halter, see if they are victims of scavenging humans or worse the bloody corpse gods Inquisition. If they are to be given another chance then send them to the new Monastery at Jericho 149. 

As I recall Captain Xanier had a good eye for new recruits and they may serve their penance there. I am sure Termier could use the help, he has a long way to go before he can fit into Joas’ shoes old friend”

“And if they are not victims?”

“Then put them to rest and bring the armour here anyway” 

Jovotch got up and as he bowed his head an after thought hit him “Does the master know of this?”

“When does he not know of what goes on around him. He asked me to charge you with the mission; it seems he is taking a keen interest in you Halter Jovotch”

Jovotch nodded and saluted then walked away, the thought that the Chapter Master would be taking an interest in him would have ordinarily filled him with pride but this time he was starting to wonder if there were other reasons behind it.

Other more dangerous reasons, had Demara told the master that he had heard Fulgrims voice? No Demara would never betray his confidence, they were old friends and that meant a lot. Obviously there was something but he did not know what. For now all he could do was play it by ear and do as he was instructed.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thanks Dave will remember that and have adjusted accordingly


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

++++​
Jerez sat huddled in a corner like a frightened rabbit. His tears had long since stopped but that did not stop the images of seeing his beloved wife ripped in two by the monsters that stood across from him now. He did not understand the language they were talking in but they were quite animated and despite his own fear he watched them to see if he could work out what armour they were talking about. 

There were four of them, one he assumed was their commander was quite annoyed at how they were not awake or did not sense this occurance as his observations continued he listened.

*“This is unforgivable, we were charged with overseeing the protection of the armour and the sword and we were caught napping like some novitiates”* The captain of the group ripped his helm off and tossed it to the floor in disgust.

Captain Yebban Xanier ran a hand down his handsome features and that was what had struck Jerez more then anything else. He had heard of Space Marines, who had not they were the Emperor Angels of Death and his retribution, but these were bigger then any he had ever dared to glimpse.

On days of celebration as a boy he had been lucky to witness the arrival of the Chapter Master of the Marines they called The Brotherhood of a Thousand, they had arrived to thank the people of this world for serving the Emperor and had taken some of the teenage boys with them. But that was a long time ago and they had not returned since. They did not seem as violent as these men and – as he squinted in the dim lighting – they looked so much bigger then the Marines he had seen then. Taller, broader and wearing colours he had never seen.

The other Marines removed their helms and clipped them to their belts, heads bowed as their Commander ranted and raved for several minutes. Sometimes it was better to let the Captain vent his anger then try to appease him. They were all aware of the consequences of their folly if the Librarian or the master ever found out. Xanier took a deep breath and then seemingly noticed the human he had ordered brought here for the first time and made his way over. 

Jerez tried to push himself further back and if he could have sank back into the wall then he would have done. His terror rose once more but, instead of killing him the monster crouched down until he was almost eyelevel with the stricken human.

“How old are you?” Xanier wanted to know. 

Jerez opened his mouth like a goldfish but no sound would emerge, he was locked in terror.

“It is a simple question mortal” Xanier patiently continued “How old are you?”

Jerez closed his eyes and forced himself to remember how old he was, in the terror that had surrounded him he had quite forgotten how old he was. “I – I am thirty-three winters sir” he finally whispered.

“And what is your name?”

“San – Sangrez Jerez” He stammered.

Xanier nodded a little “Well Sangrez Jerez, what is it that you did on this dust bowl? What was your job?”

“I took over my fathers’ ranch when he died and bred Grox” the words came spilling from him mouth now, better get this over with.

“He is useless to us Captain” A voice behind the crouching Terminator Commander sighed “A simpleton who raised Grox”

“Silence!” Xanier barked “You are the last one to talk; you were the one who was supposed to have made sure we were alerted to any presence within the shrine. Do not suppose Tech-Marine Osmana I have forgotten that” 

Osmana stepped back and bowed his head; any excuses he could have made would have been useless anyway. Xanier returned his attention to the human and sat himself down letting the human take in the full range of his handsome features.

His white hair was pulled into a top knot and his eyes although the colour of a Chemos summer held a cruel streak that was undeniable. He had a small scar above his left eye and some studs above his right eye, what they were for the terrified human had no idea. He was not an Angel of Death.

“Now then do you wish to join your mate or do you wish to serve me in whatever way I see fit?”

The thought of Myriza brought a fresh sob to his throat but, as much as he mourned her loss and the horror of her death was as fresh to him as it was a few hours ago, he also wanted to live,

“What would you have me do?” He miserably asked. 

Xanier got to his feet and motioned another Marine over. “This is Brother-Sergeant Sandreia and he will tell you what it is we require of you, you will do whatever he tells you. Do that and you will live, deviate from his instructions without good reason and you will die. Are we understood on that?”

“Yes Sire”

Xanier nodded at the Sergeant and watched as he hauled the human up and screwed his nose a little as the smell of shit and piss hit his nostrils “Clean him up and get him in some clean robes. We are still sons of Fulgrim”

The Captain waited until the human was out of ear-shot and turned to the Tech-Marine. He folded his arms across his chest and arched an eyebrow. Osmana cleared his throat and led his Commander over to the shattered shrine casing.

“Whoever came in here knew what they were looking for, nothing else was taken” 

“I can see that, what I want to know is how they got in without alerting us” Xanier snarled.

“That My Lord I do not know”

“Then I suggest you find out, this is unacceptable and I will find out who took that armour. I have no wish to be the focus of the Chief Librarians anger in this….or would you rather discover how he deals with failure?”

Osmana paled a little and without a word he bowed his head and headed towards one of the stations. Xanier raised his eyes to the ceiling, he had no idea who would want to compound the shame of the Forsaken but he would make them pay. This he swore on the souls of all and knew that such a vow would come back to haunt him if he failed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The dialogue is believable, which is an excellent start for a section that is mostly conversation.

You shift point of view several times in this section without marking clearly from whose PoV a sentence is. For example:

"*{Jerez}*They did not seem as violent as these men and – as he squinted in the dim lighting – they looked so much bigger then the Marines he had seen then. Taller, broader and wearing colours he had never seen.

*{Jerez? or Marines?}*The other Marines removed their helms and clipped them to their belts, heads bowed as their Commander ranted and raved for several minutes. *{Marines}*Sometimes it was better to let the Captain vent his anger then try to appease him.

They were all aware of the consequences of their folly if the Librarian or the master ever found out. *{Xanier}*Xanier took a deep breath and then seemingly noticed the human he had ordered brought here for the first time and made his way over. "​
This creates a confusion over which characters know which information, especially where it occurs in the middle of a paragraph. I suggest breaking the section into scenes which are only from one point of view so that the reader is given only what a single observer knows. This will give a greater sense of immersion, especially where a character (for instance Jerez) is supposed to be confused about what is happening.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thanks dave think i sorted it now


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

3.​
Svengali Monteroy Lorasian, the First Minister of Tygris descended from the great leaders of this world and, like his ancestors saw any means to keep his world in the firm grip of the ruler of mankind, even if his world was far beneath the auspice of Terra to be even worthy of note. 

He was a tall man of slender build too busy wrapped up in the finery of his office and his station to even care what anyone else thought of him. Of course it had not always been like that. He, like any politician had his enemies. Each of them plotting, planning and scheming to overthrow him from his rightful place. 

That was what had galled him the most that the likes of Kelman Oswaldic would dare to usurp his power but that had all changed when it came into his hands. He moved his silver hair from his face and walked towards a set of bookshelves, pulling a large book forward he stepped back as the bookcase slid to the left to allow him entry then closed silently behind him. 

He walked several meters through a dimly lit corridor into a vast area that was like an old arena, which of course it had been. Back in the time before the darkness great plays had been performed here and speeches but that had all ended when an earthquake had shook it to its base foundations. Hundreds had been killed and twice that number had been seriously injured. 

After Illumination the Imperial Palace had been built over the foundations of the old Amphitheatre and as no one came here it was the best place to place acquisitions that had formed his power base.

“Lights” He ordered and the globe lighting around him began to come to life. 

He stood as the sentry bots he had commissioned from Juria Pekara’s Security Company scanned him for his identity. They stood about two and a half meters and moved about on three legs. The left arm was a chain gun that good fire five hundred rounds a second, on the other arm was a Missile launcher but, he had some adapted with las-weapons. 

“Svengali Monteroy Lorasian First Minister, identity confirmed” 

The metallic voice of the larger unit moved back allowing entry to the centre of the amphitheatre. 

He licked his dry lips as he neared the chamber he had ordered for these artefacts. The first contained a suit of armour, Astartes armour in colours that he did not fully recognise. A flesh pink with black flame like designs along the edges, there was a symbol on the right shoulder pauldron of a falling being with wings. 

But what had truly made him powerful was what was in the chamber beside it. It had taken many labourers to even move the sacred armour from its previous location, then onto a transporter but this had taken twice the men.

The Sword was a beautiful crafted piece of workmanship, the blade was keen edged and etched with writings from a language he was not familiar with. The pinions were swept like wings of a giant bird and wrought in gold, that rarest commodity but such craftsmanship had ended in the head of a bird, an Eagle if he remembered rightly, the Imperial Bird. 

He had not believed his archaeologists’ when they had said they had found something under the Black Hills but now, oh now this had sealed his power. The moment he had paraded the armour and weapon in the senate he knew he was here for life and not even the harshest glares from his political enemies could harm him.

These were Emperor given and it was He-who-rules –over – us – all way of giving his enemies the word that Monteroy Lorasian was now and forever more the Svengali to govern in his name. 
He smiled as he gazed upon the sword no one should have it – it was his.

****​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

“How by the ancient Golden Throne does he manage to hold onto power?” 

Senator Keman Oswaldic raged at his advisors and land owners. As the second richest man on the planet of Tygris he owned vast swathes of land that included the Black Hills “And why did no one even think to tell me he had found some artefacts deep in the hills. No one goes there, no one” 

He was a tall and powerfully built man, handsome with any number of women at his beck and call, his red hair was the colour of an evening fire and his brown eyes were like chocolate. His charisma had served him in business and gained him one of the more lucrative contracts of exporting Grox meat to the ever churning and ever hungry Imperial Guard units the Imperium over. 

He looked once again at the sea of blank faces before him, not one of them knew how to answer his question and he was infuriated. These people were not idiots but to see them too afraid to answer him was taxing his last nerve. 
He glared like steel at each and everyone of his inner council and they had the grace to look embarrassed. 

“Has no one got anything to say?” He seethed through clenched teeth.

“Actually Master Oswaldic I might have the answer to that, but ugh I will have to look it up in the ancient books and the old library which I will need your permission too go into”

Oswaldic arched an eyebrow and turned to face the woman that was talking to him. Kemara Ostanza was always the quiet one and he had so rarely heard her utter a word at these meeting that he had forgotten she even existed. With her black hair tied back into a pony-tail and glasses high on her nose she reminded him of a sexually repressed school teacher. 

She wore a loose fighting business suit in drab grey and yet as he let his gaze linger upon her he noticed that she had very slender fingers. Ochre like and he had to admit they were the most attractive thing about her. 

“Explain” He took his seat and irritably waved away the young man who had offered him a glass of wine. 

Ostanza cleared her throat and shifted her seat a little aware that there were several sets of eyes on her, some curious and some waiting for her to make some big mistake that would see her kicked back to the Library halls. 

“I believe that the suit of armour he so boldly paraded amongst the Senate that sealed his power base belongs to the Astartes although, of which chapter house I do not know. If it was seen that he was keeping it and not returning it to their rightful owners…..” She let her voice trail and she smiled a little privately to herself as she saw Oswaldics cogs turning.

“Of course any find belonging to the fine warriors’ of the Emperor is to be returned to them.” He smiled for the first time “Take what ever time you require and here is my seal to get you into the ancient halls. Anything you need Ostanza, anything at all”

She rose from her seat and walked out the room taking the seal with her. Once she had left the board room she returned to her own work station in Oswaldics Company Statistics room. She took a small bead from her glasses chain and looking around her once more to make sure no one was watching she uncoiled the data cable, attached one end to a hidden data-jack at the base of her ear and the other end into the computer she was using. 

She waited a moment or two until she had an encrypted screen, not that she believed for one moment that the people here would know what she was doing but it never paid to be careless. She waited a few heartbeats more, just to be certain then began to type her message. 

*“I have been given access to the old library; I will endeavour to discover what it is that the Senator holds dear. Hopefully it is what we wish it to be my most prestigious Lady of Battle”*

She sent the message and unplugged herself from the system. She had been here five years as per the instructions of her Sister Superior and the Chief Librarian. She had been overseeing the political structure and had sent word to the Soul Tower of the removal of Artefacts. She knew it had been Astartes armour but that was all she had known and her job was simple.

She was to keep the Sister informed and the master of The Soul Tower. The last message she had received was that The Rapture were on route and she was pleased about that. She liked the way the esteemed Lord Commander Jovotch, the Chapters “Interrogator” worked. 

She had not ever thought herself useful to the Chapter Master, when she had been captured twenty years ago as a slave but he had seen something in her and had ordered Sister Osmara to oversee her training and induction into the cult. 

She had been told by the Master that she had a special bloodline, she was not certain what he had meant by that but as she made her walk towards the Library she begun and not for the first time, to wonder what it was all about


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

There are a few spots where the speaker is hard to discern, which does make me have to go back and read it again to make sure I'm reading it properly, but it doesn't detract too terribly from the story, which in itself is very good.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thank you very much will try to remember that


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

4.​
The Heat of Pleasure translated into real space and as Jovotch cast his steel like gaze at the viewing screen he could see the world of Tygris before him. He ignored the juddering of the vessel as she calmed herself once more in the world of the Corpse God and settled herself after the journey though the Warp.

He rested a massive gauntlet on the railing and closed his eyes. Willing his special girl to be calm and relax. He was aware that the Navigator could calm her but he always liked to talk to his vessel, she had been his since he could remember and he had killed any who did not treat her with the correct respect.

Throughout the Flawless Host it was known that the Lord Commander of the Rapture had no tolerance for any who needlessly put his beloved vessel in harms way. He had chosen the Navigator himself, a woman from a lesser house of the Navis Nobilities, at first he had doubted her skill but the Heat of Pleasure seemed to bond with her and therefore he had allowed her to remain.
She had proved her worth and once again it was as if he could hear his ships voice praising the way that her Navigator guided her with gentle hands and soothing voice. He opened his eyes and stood straighter, his presence on the bridge did not distract the bridge crew from their duties, and if anything they doubled their efforts. One did not falter under the watchful gaze of the Lord Commander of The Rapture. 

“Where would you like me to take her my Lord?” The voice of the Navigator came over the vox.

“Bring her to the dark side of the third moon Navigator,” Jovotch respectfully spoke, which caused a few private eyebrows to raise, the Lord Commander rarely spoke to any woman respectfully but, with the Navigator it was different. “Rapture all be ready to leave the hanger bays we have a job to do.”

“My lord” He glanced down at the First Officer, a man with a thin face and a scar running the length of the left side of his face “There is a coded message for your eyes only from New Chemos.”

“Later” He gruffly responded and turned to leave 

“Lord it is from the Tower of Souls”

Jovotch paused and took the data slate “As you were”

“Yes Lord” The First Officer bowed low and returned to his post beside the Admirals chair. 

Jovotch took the data slate and pressed against the sides of the slate, a small red beam crossed between his eyes and then retracted back, the jumbled words re-formed into the ancient language of Chemos and he read the contents. Once he had read them he deleted the message and handed the slate to a woman officer without a word. He turned and walked off the bridge, an annoyed glare in his eyes. When he had finished his mission he was going to lay Tygris to waste. He was going to let his brothers loose and let them revel in the slaughter, it had been too long since they took an Imperial World but, only after the mission was complete. 


++++​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Sangrez Jerez was given a bowl and pewter of water and as he picked the fork up he watched as the Sergeant sat across from him. He had taken off his helmet and Jerez was struck by how alike he and his Captain looked. They had the same complexion and the same shade of white hair. He must have been staring for the Sergeant arched a quizzical eyebrow at him; horridly he concentrated on the food that had been placed in front of him.

The taste and smell told him it was Grox and he assumed that he was now eating some of his own herd; these Marines must have been hungry. He swallowed some water then dug into his food like a starving man. 

Sandreia sat back, the chair creaking under his weight. The last few hours this human had shown an aptitude for learning and knew how to maintain weapons even if it was basic. They would need a new armourer when they returned back to New Chemos, If that was possible. The Captain had told him to try and get some information from the human. 

So far all he had gleaned from the terrified mortal was that some years ago there had been an expedition into the mountains but no one knew what had gone on under the depths of the Black Hills; it had always been a place to stay away from for countless generations. Sandreia watched the human finish his meal and passed him the bread, a slight smile creasing his face as he saw the hungry man tear into the bread and dip it into the stew. 

“Is your entire world like this now, small communities that rely on superstition to keep peace?” Sandreia asked cordially. 

Jerez swallowed slowley and shook his head. He finished eating and took another swallow of water to wash the bread down “Our leaders live in the big city” He explained “But we do not have elections any more,”

“Oh, do the Senate not hold elections according to Imperial Law?” Sandreia could not and would not bring himself to mention the Corpse God.

“No my Lord” Jerez sat back a little and then sat a little straighter, keeping his eyes lowered afraid he might anger this behemoth of a man and have him hit him, not something he wanted to feel. “All I know is that the Svengali passed a law to say that he will remain in office until his death and no one fought against it?”

“Do you know how he managed to do that?”

“No Lord, I am just a rancher. I have not voted since I was 19” Jerez fell silent and Sandreia rose from his seat, the ancient servos in his armour whining as he did.

“Sleep now Jerez” He whispered in a honey silken voice so different from the monstrous tone he had before “You will be required to work for your life, prove yourself capable and I will tell out Captain to bring you with us”

“You – You are not going to kill me?” Jerez stammered then shut his mouth quickly.

“I will not kill a slave who has uses, the day you loose your usefulness…well we shall see but I do promise you, it will be the most equiseta death for you” He turned his back, the smile playing across his lips as he pictured the fear on the humans face and drank from it. He would have liked to play with him some more but, his Captain would need to hear what little he had learnt and it would not do to keep him waiting. 


++++​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

++++​
Jovotch paced the length of the sacred hanger bay of his beloved vessel. His host stood before him and none of them moved their thoughts already on the prospect of slaughter of yet another world of the Corpse God. He stopped dead centre and clasped his hands behind his back. He took in the appearance of each and every one of The Rapture, only two squads missing, one was recruiting and the other was overseeing the future of his beloved Flawless Host. 

Briefly he recalled how the Primarch would address his legion. Over a hundred thousand Emperors Children warriors standing together before the mighty father of their Legion, his Lord Commanders before him and his words carried with such conviction that they would follow him for all eternity. It was his way with words that had granted them all the singular honour of bearing the Aquila, strange now that it was as much of a curse as it had been an honour. 

Now the Emperors Children wore it to mock the loyalists. He could never speak like his father, that would be out of his remit but he could stir The Rapture into levels of violence and acts that even World Eaters could not. 

“We are to find the Armour and the Sword first, that is our priority before anything else, once more it falls to The Rapture to clean up after the Fallen and the Archangels so this is what we do. We find The Forsaken and get back what they were guarding. The Keeper of Souls has a spy in their government so we are to make sure she is rescued, she is one of the information gatherers of the new cadre of Sisterhood that the Chapter Master is building.”

Chaplain Demara heard the subtle annoyance in his friends’ voice, it was known what he thought about the whole subject but he did as he was asked for the simple fact it was something that the Chapter Master was planning and it would not do for The Interrogator to be seen openly opposing his Lords orders. No matter what he thought privately?

“Keep the combat stimuli reigned in until I say otherwise. Then, when all objectives have bee met we will burn this world in the name of the Prince of Darkness. Librarians you will begin to bring forth the aid from our patron when we make landfall but make sure you keep a tight reign on them.

Possessed you will not release the demons until we make war, when we do you can do whatever you like. The rest of you we do this for our father to take yet another world of that traitor of a grandfather of ours who spurned his sons in favour of power beyond power! We may not be the Emperors Children anymore but we are still sons of Fulgrim.”

He raised his voice a little and his Battle Brothers felt their hearts soar at his words. He was their beloved Lord Commander and for him they would walk through the fires of hell themselves. 

“We are The Rapture, we are The Flawless Host and we shall watch this world burn ad place it into the hands of our god, the one true god of the Chaos Lords and the souls he will reap will swell the Eye with enough power to remind the weak Imperium that we still fight the long war…..for Fulgrim!”

*“He who is our sacred father and the Lord of how we were forged*” The Rapture intoned.

“For Elaxsius”
*
“He who continues the long war in a way that our former Brothers do not”*

“For mighty Slaanesh!”

*“The pursuit of perfection and our guiding light towards the sacred halls and to be joined once more with our beloved father, the one true power in the warp”*

“Rapture, time to do our job let the galaxy burn”

Demara watched as they saluted their Lord Commander and peeled off to their assigned transports. The Chaplain made his way to the Lord Commander and waited until there was no one else around. “Halter, has he spoken to you again?”

Jovotch knew exactly who the Chaplain was referring too and shook his head “I am beginning to believe I imagined it Dakara, whimsical thoughts of a son who misses his father”

“We all miss him Halter; he will join us again one day although we may be dead by then”

Jovotch nodded in mild amusement “We will be dead to this shit tip my brother but by his side when the battle of battles begins and once more the fallen Primarchs rise to battle each other and we fight them to finish what was started long ago”

“Do not dismiss what you heard my brother,” Demara rested a gauntlet on his Lord Commanders shoulder “None of us know where our beloved father is, but I do believe he still watches over us”

“Aye we all believe that. Come let us put this aside and concentrate on the mission, I will need you focused to stir our warriors into the heat of the battle.”

The two Astartes moved to their transports and on a given word from the bridge the Thunderhawks and Stormbirds flew towards Tygris.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

5.​
Oswaldic was getting impatient, since giving that woman access to the library she had not returned to him, he understood that these things would take time, but just how much time was needed to discover how that blasted man had a grip on power so infinite that to go against him was tantamount to business and personal suicide. 

He paced the length of his rather opulent living room; everything here would cost a normal Rancher or farmer eight seasons profit, the plight of some of the normal people did not interest him, as long as they met their seasonal quota so that he could then ship them off planet to the ever hungry war machine of the Imperium and take a huge cut in the payments he could not care less that three quarters of the populace could be fighting off starvation in the cold season. 

He poured himself a glass of Secradol, a green alcoholic beverage that was the drink of choice for the wealthy of Tygris. He sipped it and stared out over his finely tended garden, one of the most beautiful gardens in the sector, his wife was a keen horticulturist and he had indulged her passions as long as she stayed away from his business affairs. Women were cherished for their skills at making home, keeping the gardens nice, cooking and producing children but business, well that was the mans domain, it had been that way since time immaterial. However this woman that he now placed such trust in was from off world and her skill was acknowledged to be the best of the female cadres of researchers. 

Women could also work in offices but as secretaries or researchers, anything more then that was men’s domain and even the Svengali had not changed that tradition. His wife was not stupid, her parents had given her a very good education and he could discuss politics with her and anything but she, like other wives in the same social circles let the husbands run the business, they enjoyed spending the money. 

He smiled ruefully against the rim of his glass; at least his wife spent his money on making their gardens once more the most ascetically pleasing site on the whole of Tygris. No matter what the season, she had done him proud as each and every year her gardens would bloom into a kaleidoscope of colours that were both pleasing to the eyes and gentle on the nose. He saw her walk down the gravelled path towards the house, as ever with the retinue of gardeners she had personally employed and trained in the way that she liked her garden to be cared for in her absence or when she needed help. 

She was a beauteous woman and at 36 still like a woman of ten years younger and unlike some of the more prominent citizens of Tygris’s wives, she did not need Juvenat treatment, her beauty was natural. He stepped onto the balcony and leant on it, raising his free hand as she saw him and blew him a kiss. They had been unable to have children but as he saw the dogs run in front of her and then alongside her as she came into the house he supposed they were their children. He stood straighter and setting his drink on the patio table returned into the lounge and poured her a wine. Lavinia Oswaldic swept into the room like a breath of fresh air. 

Her pale features were like some ancient classic goddess and her blue eyes swam with genuine love and affection for her husband as she walked into the welcoming embrace he always gave her. He kissed her softly and guided her to a chair and handed her a goblet of wine. Her red hair was starting to come loose from its hair pins and he gently brushed a strand from her eyes and sat beside her. 

“Tell me, how was your day?” He asked softly, putting his thoughts out of his head for the moment and concentrating on her and her alone. 

“Well everything was fine until that awful Ketchan woman came over, one day Keman I swear the Emperor will hear her scandalous lies and malicious gossip an sear her eyes and tongue out for even uttering such cruel words”

“What poison did she have to spit this time?” He got up and went to retrieve his drink, whenever that womans name was mentioned he always needed a drink. He returned to his seat beside his wife and took a long swallow of his drink.

“She said that Senator Monstif was having an affair with his secretary behind his wife’s back, everyone knows the poor man is trying to save his business and family estate after the Svengalis latest tax hike but, well she thinks his long nights are spent in the afterhours saloon” Lavinia pulled her gardening gloves off in irritation “Sometimes Keman I wonder how her poor husbands stays married to her”

“Because he is the one having an affair” Oswaldic replied with a grin. 

“What? Oh surely not” His wife’s eyes danced with amusement “You are jesting”

“I am not; he has an arrangement with the madam at the local Bordello. It would seem that evil Jacana does not know anything about her husbands’ occasional business trip to the Getre sector.”

Lavinia laughed “Oh well done to him, it would serve her right for spreading such scandalous rumours.”

“Long as she leaves us alone, I do not care” He lit a cigar and sat back.

“She had better” His wife’s tone changed “That is all I have to say on that, so,” She changed the subject and turned to face him “Any luck on your project yet?”

He shook his head “It’s taking time, but I am sure my darling once the Svengalis is out of office our beautiful world will return to normal and peace shall endure.” He kissed her forehead “and as long as I continue to wake up with you, my world is perfect.”

She smiled and rested her head on his shoulder and sat in a comfortable silence watching the sunset. “Oh look” She quietly “Shooting stars, the Emperor smiles on our world tonight”

Oswaldic followed her gaze to see a few streams of light in the evening sky vanish over the horizon. He kissed her hair and raised his half empty glass “To the Golden Throne” he saluted and hugged his wife tighter.

++++​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

++++​
Like the other citizens of Tygris she watched the falling stars, but they were not falling stars and she knew that, judging by the ooos and arghs that were coming from the spectators they had no idea what was happening, just that the Emperor, curse his name, was putting on a spectacle of his so called omnipotent might. She had the information she required and it was her duty to deliver it to the Lord Commander.

She knew much about the Lord Commander of the so called favoured of Elaxsius, the Rapture. He was also known as The Interrogator, his style of interrogation was legendary, obsesses with ancient methods of torture he always got results. As Lord Commander of the Third Company he had two vessels but the Heat of Pleasure was his favoured one. The Scion of Warfare was his other vessel. 

She knew that he treated other chaos and loyalist legions with disdain; however his ire was more apparent for the World Eaters and the Iron Hands. He was beloved by all his brothers so much so that a plot upon his life by Ergess the Sensuous of The Violators was met in full by the wrath of the Rapture. 

There were rumours that Elaxsius the Flawless was wary of Halter Jovotchs rising star but they were just rumours, nothing more, nothing less. Still, she had no idea why the Chapter Master showed such interest in her. All she knew was she had been chosen for this task as a rite of joining but also because he believed that she might be able to sway The Interrogator to agreeing to the Chapter Masters quest for a cadre of female warriors. She slipped away from the star gazing crowds and headed for her appointed destination point.

Above her the stars continued to fall and the mortals sang in praise to the Golden Throne. 

++++​
Svengali Lorenson was informed of the sky spectacle but still, despite the wonder in his aides’ voice, he would not leave the chamber, not until he was ready. He sat crossed legged gazing in adoration at the sword. It seemed to call out to him and him alone. Promising him many political victories but only if he did as the sword instructed. Lorenson wanted to reach out and touch it, caress it and feel everything it had to offer, and then he heard it. For the first time he heard it.

The voice wavered one moment on the masculine then in the next on the feminine, he did not know where the voice came from but it was beautiful. 
_
Greetings Svengali, it is time we talked you and I_

Lorenson looked around him wondering if someone else had broken into his chamber, then he realised that the voice was coming from the sword itself.

“W-What about?” He nervously asked. _

Power and what I can offer you in return for your continued adoration._

“What more is there, since I found you in that chamber you have given me everything” Lorenson bowed his head a little.

_Not everything and believe me Svengali, do as I offer and all that you so richly deserve will be yours_.

Lorenson nodded, eager to hear more, the power within the sword that had been the revered Captain Mandeaus and the demon he had been infused with smiled.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good cliffhanger.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chapter six​
The drop pods fell to the earth with a mighty thump that made the earth rise up in protest at the intrusion at the marring of its landscape. That did not bother the giants that exited the huge pods and moved into formation to await the Chaplain and the Lord Commander. They already felt the need to destroy and burn the world, and had it been one of the other companies like the First Company Archangels or Second Company Fallen that might have been the case, but they were The Rapture; they waited for their Lord Commanders word and would not move until they were ordered. 

The Lord Commander had brought Three Hundred warriors with him, more than enough to subdue this human infested world but it would not have mattered how many he brought with him, The Rapture had never let him down and never would let him down. 

Jovotch took in the scenery around him and checked his auspice, it had all changed in this realities ten millennia, it was not quite as he remembered it, so he sent Brother Sergeant Salivo Hensala with four of the squad Heralds to look for any topology that might give them a reference point. Whilst waiting for their return Jovotch ordered a base camp set up and ordered a watch rotation, whilst he was happy that they would not be discovered, he was taking no chances. 

Demara stood beside his Lord Commander and removed his helm, his white hair falling to his back as it was set free from the confines of his leering skull helm and after he had attached it to his belt, he tied his hair into its customary top knot. 

“Why here?” he suddenly asked. Jovotch faced his friend with a quizzical expression “Why were The Forsaken exiled here? There are any numbers of places they could have been placed, the dungeons of the Soul Towers for one” 

“Because this is where former Brother Kenen Triasa betrayed his brothers. He tried to take the sword of Mandeaus for his own and the Amour of Veteran Sergeant Venas, after he had killed him in a cowardly manner.” Jovotch clenched his fists at the mention of his ancient nemesis. “They allowed him to escape and in punishment they were exiled to here, to guard the sword of Mandeaus and the armour of Venas”

“But why did they not take the artefacts back to New Carax?”

Jovotch motioned with his head and both men walked away from prying ears. When the Lord Commander was certain that they were alone and out of earshot he began.

“Do you remember the argument between Lord Elaxsius and Lord Mandeaus? Just after the siege on Terra”

“Mandeaus wanted us to remain as the 26th Grand Company but remain on the outskirts of the Warp and continue the fight, the same as Captain Elaxsius did” Demara sounded a little diplomatic in his answer “It was a difference of opinion”

“Speak candidly Brother; you have no need to be diplomatic around me” Jovotch assured.

Demara looked around him carefully, ensuring that there was no one else around, even within their ranks there was always those stupid enough to try for advancement in the ranks, and although Jovotch had an iron grip on his company, some young buck could always take a conversation like this, and run back to the Chapter Master with it.

That would be a bad day, for then the master of the Soul Tower would be called and no one could hide their innermost thoughts from him. Both Lord Commander and Chaplain had seen other high ranked officers suffer at the hands of Elaxsius and his power trips.

“Mandeaus had bonded with a Demon of She-who-we-obey, his sword was the focus of his power and Elaxsius wanted it. Mandeaus did not want to give up his power, like much change in our former Legion even old allies were at each other’s throats back in the day”

“There were rumours that Elaxsius had him killed soon after the retreat from Terra” Jovotch quietly added “We know that Mandeaus died fighting the blasted Iron Hands on Jucinda VI but, the other rumour was that Elaxsius did not tell him we were retreating from the main field to take a different approach and left Mandeaus and his then First Company to the mercy of the cyborg Astartes.”

Demara stared, his usual cold face registered the shock of the Lord Commanders words. He remembered the battle; he could recall every movement made on that battlefield. It was only a few weeks after the battle on Terra and shortly after that the Flawless Host was born. 

“Elaxsius had Mandeauss’ sword, after we found his body” Demara shook his head “He mourned our great Captain, he was in mourning for months, inconsolable”

“Yes he was, but did you not notice how he could not wield the sword, how he seemed to be so, wary of its power. It was as if the sword knew that Elaxsius had betrayed his former master. So he charged the whoreson Triasa to remove it far from his sight. Something in that sword caused The Forsaken to turn on their own brothers and let the murderer escape.”

“To save face and Elaxsiuss’ wrath The Fallen interned their own brothers here?”

“Saving face had nothing to do with it, Elaxsius did not want his host falling into warbands, so the master of the Soul Tower interned them within a vessel that was marooned here, placed the Armour of Venas and sword of Mandeaus here, and told them to guard it. Elaxsius then ordered that they never be spoken off again, to add creed that they were at fault and not him.”

Demara looked away and rubbed his brow “If this is all true, then Kenan had great power in his hands, how by the seven hells did he manage to loose it?”

“I blew his arm off” Jovotch simply said “One small piece of revenge I garnered for myself.”

“You never forgave him did you? For what happened back on Chemos”

“In a way I owed him, for I have never regretted my life as a son of Fulgrim, but he was my best friend and he betrayed me, I could never forgive that”

Demara scratched the back of his neck and was silent for a moment then said “What are we to do once we have the artefacts back?”

“I am to judge The Forsaken” Jovotch shrugged “See if they can come home or remain here buried”

“What do you want to do?”

“We need their strength brother, I doubt the Archangels or The Fallen would have them back in their ranks, so we might take them. Come let us return and not speak of this again.”

The two Marines made their way back towards the encampment and awaited the scouting report. 

++++​

The five Rapture Brothers slowly entered the shattered and devastated township. All five of them stood and stared at the destruction around them. This did not bother them in the slightest; after all it was what they did best. 

The destruction was complete and they admired the work done here. 
Brother Sergeant Hensala sent his men in different directions to scout for survivors. 

“Brother Demax you check the Grox pens at the end of the town, Brother Abara the chapel, Brother Lamech you check the school, Brother Enosoa you come with me”

“Sergeant, I am ready for a mission without supervision” Jerone Enosoa complained.

The other three rolled their eyes behind their helmets, it was a great feeling to go against authority and the thrill of the younger marine contradicting his sergeant, on another day would have been a delight, but Hensala was on a mission set by the Lord Commander and in his absence, he was Jovotchs word.

Hensala admired the pup for his barking but there was a time and a place to lift a leg and piss against the tree, and this was not it. 

“You have only just been made a full Marine Enosoa, in time you will have your wish but not now. However if you intend to continue this pissing contest I will show you the biggest puddle and then I will put your head where it will forever be able to see it. Now I said with me and that is how it is”

“Yes Sergeant.”

Brother Auguser Lamech shoved the pup forward and hissed in his vox, his human voice long gone to be replaced by one that was a mix of male and female. 

*++ Bring shame to our squad and I will personally show you the displeasure of the great Prince ++

++ Lamech…enough, we have a job to do, get to it ++ *Hensalas’ bull toned voice almost yelled down the vox and the marines in his squad said nothing more and went about their assigned duties. 


Demax moved slowly towards the Grox pens and was a little surprised to see what had been a full working farm. The charred farmhouse was testament to what had occurred here and as he rounded the corner he could see the blood dried on the dust giving it a rustic look. 

He peered into the stables to see the horse carcass’s all of them were killed where they had stood or lain. It was the same story all over the farm; wild dogs were picking at the carcasses and didn’t run when he approached. He crouched down and removed his helm with a hiss to reveal a face that whilst handsome in the image of their gene-sire changed as he barred his sharpened teeth and growled deep in his throat.

The dogs immediately rolled onto their backs and Demax smiled a little, his dominance asserted he rubbed the dogs’ bellies and then inspected the wounds around the Grox calf’s half eaten remains. It had been shot with a plasma gun judging by the entry and exit wounds cauterising the meat and the blood, still there was enough blood spilt here to bring other scavengers when the need arose.

One dog moved on his belly and sat beside the Chaos Marine. Demax ruffled his fur and then got to his feet. The dog followed but as much as Demax liked the animal, it was not for him so he pointed to the dead calf once more and made the same growling sound in his throat that told the dogs to continue feeding. 

He moved into the farmhouse, or rather the broken shell and his boots shattered the already fragile wood and glass. He saw the remains of the broken body, scavengers had almost picked her clean but there was enough of her left for him to know it had been a woman. They had been here that much was certain; no normal human could rip another so cleanly in two. He could smell the suffering that still ghosted on the air and Demax had to steady himself less he get lost in the sensations that were ram-raiding through his skull. The thought of her final moments was so tempting to him that he almost reached out for what was left of her brain pan that had not been eaten by the dogs and only just pulled his hand back as he remembered his mission.

He got to his feet and walked outside once more, although his steps were heavy, then he stopped and turned back and went inside, how else was he to know what had happened here? He bent down, ripped her head from what remained of her neck and bit deep into the brain.

He groaned as he saw the days that she had spent happily with her husband, as he took more bites he saw the doom that had befallen their town, six monsters had set about the populace demanding to know where the armour and the sword were. His eyes rolled back as the terror she had felt that day, her last day. A day that had started in the warmth of her husband’s arms and the exaltation of seeing the Emperors warriors come to their town. Exaltation mixed with fear that all mortals felt when they laid eyes upon the Angels of Death.

Demax moaned as he saw the Captain of the Terminators rip the priest in two and then come to her home, find her and her husband and picking her up tore her in two, he shivered in excitement at the tremendous pain her body went through and finally let a loud groan of finality go as she died……and what an exquisite death it had been, fear and terror were an intoxicating concoction.

He dropped the remains to the floor then as an afterthought he took the remains outside and threw them to the dogs that fought over the scraps. With a cruel smile he walked away, his body still shuddering from the experience of what he had seen. It would be a while before that wore off.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the petty factionalism of the Host. It adds well to the felling of epic yet flawed characters.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

I re-read on them the other day and although they are a complete company sneering at thier former leigon for thier decadance, Elaxsius is - imho- paranoid about holding onto his power by whatever means. I am trying to convey the Rapture as above that and yet utterly loyal to thier Lord Commander, as a throwback to what they once were and yet flawed in that like all Emperors Children believin they are more perfect then even thier brothers in thier own host. Its a shame GW didnt go more into them but in a way its my gain as i can use my imaginationn to its fullest. Thanks for the comment Dave much appreciated as always


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

The School house, if that is what the building was to begin with, had been a shell of its former self. Brother Lamech could smell the promethean before he had even entered the playground. He ran his forked tongue across him lips in anticipation of what he would find, like awaiting a fine dining experience and smelling the meat roasting, wafting its enticing smell your way.

He controlled himself and collected his thoughts then stared up at the shattered walls. The bell tower that had been used to call the children to lessons had collapsed down on itself and in the roof was a gaping hole where the bell had crashed through. He could almost hear the ghost screams of terrified children and their tutor. He shuddered at the thought of such exquisite terror, there was always something about the terror of innocents, it was that more….intoxicating. 

He walked in and was rewarded with the sight of charred bodies, some so burnt that their skin had sloughed from their bones into a messy sludge and their bones had been bleached white, he could also see Plasma blasts and all that was left of those bodies were piles of ash. Walking through he could see the crushed pitiful bodies under the cracked and 60 tonne bell. He cocked his head and read the inscription.

_In the Golden Throne is the salvation for our hearts and souls_

He laughed, his laugh sounded like it had come from hell itself and that might not have been too far from the truth. 

“Your corpse deity did not protect you from this, did he now? No he did not” 

He bent down and lifted the head of a child, pulped on one side so that what remained of the eye sockets were squished together almost into one bloody smear. He cocked his head to one side and removed his helm in one swift motion. He ran his tongue over the decapitated head and sighed as he tasted the innocent blood. 

*“I thought I told you to look for any clues or survivors’ to what happened here”*

Lamech turned to see Sergeant Hensala standing in the ruined doorway and Lamech had no idea how long he had been there. He stood straighter, annoyed that his moment of sensation had been interrupted but not stupid enough to vent his frustration on Hensala.

*“I think Sergeant it is obvious what happened here. The Forsaken destroyed this place as they did the town”* He smoothly replied and gestured around him *“They could not find what they wanted so they killed the townsfolk and what destruction they wrought, Sergeant it is quite exquisite in its violence, the…..”* he stroked the head as if he were stroking a lover *“innocent blood spilt here for what they did not know. Their last thoughts were probably for their parents or their prized pet”*

Hensala fought the urge to join Lamech in his sensuous haze, this was not the time or the place, and there would be time for that later. Although it was hard to ignore he managed it, with great difficulty. He turned as Brothers Abara and Demax came in with Enosoa and rolled his eyes as he saw Demax obviously coming off his own high.

*“Report!”* he refused to remove his helm, letting his vox box voice his displeasure at both Demax and Lamechs loss of control. 

“I ate the brains of a woman I found Sargent” Demax huskily spoke, his pleasure still obvious “The Forsaken destroyed this town looking for Champion Venass’ armour and Holy Captain Mandeauss’ sword”

Hensala nodded; impressed that Demax had remembered how to extract information without completely loosing himself in the sensation. He turned to Abara. The other Marine was quiet and that was Norel Abaras’ way. He found his own perfection in gathering information, much like their beloved Lord Commander, he idolised Jovotch and read all the Lord Commanders works on gathering information from traitors and informants and right now he held some papers in his hand.

*“Report Brother Abara”*

“My Sargent, it would appear that the Chapel kept records of more than just births and deaths, animal quotas, tithes and all that were regulatory. The previous priest was suspicious of the Svengali’s men being in the area that they called the Mountains of Black Sorrow”

Hensala removed his helm to reveal a face so handsome that women across the Imperium would have loved to be within its embrace. It was his eyes that were different, a kaleidoscope and riot of colours that once they drew you in would not release you and consigned you to an eternity of madness. His white hair was long and fell in waves to his shoulders. 

Abara removed his helm to reveal a face that had changed from the image of his Primarch to one that resembled a demon of ancient hells. He had ordered the Apothecary to change his facial features to something from ancient Chemos legends. It certainly put the fear of god into whoever was unlucky enough to see it. 

“Do they say what else happened?”

“Just that all migrations were halted for the period they were there my Sargent”

Hensala nodded and rested hand on Abaras’ shoulder “Good work Brother,” then he activated his vox feed

* ++ My Lord Commander, we have found something that might be of interest to you ++*

*++ Where are you? ++* Jovotch demanded

*++ In a town called Kelsons Creek, I believe the Forsaken came here looking for the artefacts ++*

There was silence for a moment and Hensala waited for his Lords next command. It came soon after.

*++ Remain where you are Sargent we will be there shortly ++

++ Yes My Lord ++* Hensala turned to his men and motioned them outside and shot Lamech a scathing look “Put it down Lamech, it was not your kill, do not claim another brothers kill for your own”

Lamech inclined his head and did as his Sargent ordered and followed him out. Hensala muttered darkly in his native tongue under his breath. The sooner they had something to kill the better, his men were starting to get itchy and that in itself would not be good for him in the eyes of their Lord Commander, after all, he looked to the Sargent’s to keep control of their squads until he was ready to release them to the full glory of the rapture and the destruction they would bring.

++++​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

The Svengali stood staring at the case where the Sword was held. It had taken several men to lift it into place into the stasis chamber for such a weapon was not meant to have been raised by humans but a member of the noble Astartes and for them alone. He had ordered the Mechanicum lift the armour in and then the room had been sealed aside from himself being able to enter as and when he wanted to.

He was beginning to think he had imagined the whole thing, that perhaps he needed a rest from the day to day running of his world, but that thought was dismissed immediately. Oswaldic would suddenly seize the chance for power, him and others too. They were all like sycophants, respectful to his face but, behind his back ready to stab him with their sharpened knives. Just like some ancient ruler he had read about from some history books brought from Holy Terra centuries ago.

_They will not exact the same fate on you that was perpetrated against the ancient Ceaser, not if you do as I say and follow my lead_

Lorenson turned and spread his arm wide showing the sword the table laden with food and fine wines that he had ordered brought here, to celebrate the blessings of the Imperator Rex himself. Then he had left orders not to be disturbed and locked himself in once more.

“I had this made in your honour, voice of the one we obey”

Mandeaus scowled within his sword, it was a bit of sport for him, one he had not had in centuries, but alternatively he wanted to return home, to be with his brothers and worshipped by them as he once was. He had no concerns about if, just when, still the taste of a soul that would serve she-of-the-perfect-pleasures would ensure that perhaps the Great Prince would honour him with a new body. Still the mention of his former grandfather, that rotting cadaver that humankind worshipped made him hiss in irritation.

Then again…..

A thought struck the former 28th Grand Company Captains’ soul. If this pliable toy wanted to believe he spoke with the corpse gods authority then so be it, it would be to his advantage and he would have his sport, with what he suspected would be a rather beautiful outcome.

_Alas I cannot eat as you do, my food is more…battle worthy but do not let me stop you Svengali, I accept the honour you do me but your body needs sustenance whereas mine does not._

Lorenson poured himself a large goblet of wine and sat before the sword, like they were about to talk as equals. Which of course they were not and never would be, but Lorenson did not know that.
_
Now my pupil, tell me what ails you and perhaps my advice will help you_

Lorenson sipped some wine and sat forwards setting the goblet down. “I did as you asked great one, there are no more elections, but still the senate clamour for me to re-install the election process.”

Do they not see that you are better suited to lead your people?

“It is Senator Oswaldic and his hounds, they task me and vex me at every turn” Lorenson got up and paced the room like a caged tiger, or to the amusement of Mandeaus, a caged fop. 

_Then you will need to do something won’t you? As the rightful voice of The Emperor you must show your authority, or perhaps you are not up to the task and I should bestow my knowledge and aid to this Oswaldic…… 
_
Even speaking the accursed corpses name stuck in his throat but the reaction to his words showed on the face of the Svengali and the anger that flashed up was so delicious it was worth every good word and then barb. He would break the pompous ass, show him what was the true way in the universe then watch him descend into madness.

“Guide me and it shall be done,” Lorenson snarled “This world is mine”

_Do something to him that would hurt him more than his wealth being stripped from him_.

“His wife….he adores his wife, yes this I can do….”

_Bring her here and we shall decide what to do_

“At once”

Lorenson hurried out the door and the chamber once more returned to its locked and dim lit view. The soul of Mandeaus chuckled to itself as the chamber finished its secure lockdown routine.

_Stupid little meat bag, this world is mine_

++++​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

*“What do you mean you can’t find her? She was in the Library when I last checked?” *Oswaldic raged at his aides. 

He had been concerned that he had not heard anything from the female adept and had sent word to have her brought to his home, news that she was not where he believed her to be had not gone down well.

“We went to her place of lodgings My Lord and she was gone, the landlord said she had just vanished in the early hours” His senior aide explained “She had no real belongings and we instructed our own security team to search the apartment” He brushed some unseen dust speck of his fine silk shirt and a look of distaste crossed his faced.

Oswaldic did not like the sound of this and his minions were not helping the matter, he was enjoying some time with his wife after watching the shooting stars when the call had come in. Just for once he wanted something to go right and not have to do everything himself. He wanted to know how the Svengali was keeping hold of his power, it was such a simple thing to ask for and the woman had made a convincing argument.

He had trusted her to do the job and it seemed that she might, after all this time have been working for one of the other rich families, which then led him to wonder how none of his aides, in-house security teams or indeed himself had not noticed it. There was however another more sinister course of action.

Perhaps she had been on her way to see him with whatever she had uncovered, and Lorenson in his bid to stop Oswaldic from discovering his secret had threatened her and she had left the city. That thought comforted him a little he did not believe that a woman could be so duplicitous, that was in the realm of men he firmly believed. If this was the case then he had to wonder why she did not come to him he would have kept her safe.

“There is another possibility My Lord” His senior aide spoke again, interrupting his masters’ chain of thought.

“Which is?” Oswaldic asked a lot calmer than he had been a few moments ago. 

“She could be working for the Emperors Inquisition”

Everyone started at that thought, the very idea that their world would garner interest from the most feared organisation in the entire Imperium. Oswaldic sat down in his chair with a thump and poured himself a large glass of brandy and downed it in one. It took all he had to stop his hand from shaking

He had nothing to fear from the Inquisition and never in a million years would he have believed his home world warranted such attention. Their tithes were on time, there was no rebellion in their people and the Governor tended to do what he wanted, but something was rotten and if she did work for the Inquisition then anything could happen. Sometimes not being guilty made them think you were guilty. There were no areas of grey with those people. 

He poured another brandy and ran a shaking hand down his face, then wiped the sweat from his head with a handkerchief. “Let us hope this is not the case and she has left or works with another family” he whispered and dismissed his aides. 

++++​
Sister Maya Coswan now de-robed of her adept robes and clothing looked tall and proud in her armour. A dark red with purple trim and a cerise furred cloak. On her left shoulder guard were the symbol of her order, The Daughters of Elaxsius, on her right pauldron a human with one side male, the other female. A belt of gold sat around her waist with a sword sat in a scabbard and a bolter made for her hands by Tech Marine Garan Jerusa was within reach of her gloved hands. 

She had walked from the city and outwards until it was a distant vision and now found herself near Kelsons Creek. She read her data slate and once she had committed the information to memory she made her way into the ruined township.

The smell of charred bodies did not bother her, just made her smile a little at the wanton death and destruction that had taken place here. She briefly glanced at the wild dogs fighting over a scrap of meat, or what looked like a scrap of meat. When she took more notice of the scrap between the dogs, she saw it was actually what remained of a woman’s' head. 

She smirked and made her way towards the centre of town when the familiar sound of a Bolter being loaded behind her stopped her in her tracks.
“What have we here?” Brother Lamech sneered “A Sister of the corpse god comes to me for my own pleasure”

She rolled her eyes and without a second thought she span round her sword drawn and up to his throat. She was tall, even for a sister of battle but she still had to reach a little. 

“Oh I like my sport to have some spirit but it won’t save you girl” Lamech grinned wider his serpentine tongue flicking in expectation of the depravities he could create on the woman.

His bolter was slammed down and Hensala got in his way. Lamech hissed in his throat, he respected his Sergeant but this kill was his.

“You would aim a bolter at a blessed daughter of Elaxsius?” Hensala snarled. 
It was only then that Lamech saw the markings and stepped back, his head bowed in supplication. Hensala faced the Sister and bowed his head a little. “Forgive my brother little sister; it had been a testing time in this dead town.”

Coswan nodded and sheathed her sword then looked around her, taking stock of what had occurred here. Hensala filled her in and she nodded but said nothing. Her report was for the Lord Commanders ears only. 

“Were there no survivors Brother Sergeant?” She asked.

“Not that we have found Sister, however that is not to say the Forsaken did not take slaves. They would need some assistance after being in the great sleep for as long as they had”

“But even then they would have taken only those of use to them” Brother Abara added.

“Or for their own sport, they will be – hungry” Lamech added wistfully. 

Before Hensala could say anymore the commanding voice of their Lord Commander with Lord High Chaplain Demara, Sergeant Benaslon and the Rapture Elite of Squad Carachadon interrupted their conclave. Everyone went to one knee even the Sister and Jovotch stood before them.

“So, let us see what has been discovered” He glanced at the Sister “and what you have to report to me Sister”


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Chapter 7​
Jovotch upturned the only unbroken table in the town hall. When they had walked in they had seen the sacrificed bodies pinned to the rafters and it caused all of them to stop and gaze with rapt wonder at the wondrous art that had been worked onto the bodies. The Forsaken truly were masters of the art of body opening and skinning. 

Jovotch did not fail to notice the hunger in the eyes of his brothers and, although he had to reign his own hunger in he sent them outside leaving only his cadre of officers with him and the sister. 

“Pull yourselves together” He snarled, his voice conveying his annoyance as his sergeants glanced up at the skinned bodies and other depravities that had been committed. 

They coughed and stood to attention, moving round the table so that they were focused on their Lord Commander. Jovotch turned his attention to Coswan without giving the bodies another thought but added in a less annoyed tone, 

“Plenty of time for those later brothers, Now, Sister Coswan what have you discovered?”

She bowed her head in supplication to his higher rank and then placed the Data slate on the table so that he could read what she had uncovered. 

“About thirty Kilometres’ from here, due east as the crow flies are the Black Hills and back in the time of the blessed Primarch before the great war, Lord Fulgrim came here with Lord Dorn and brought this world into compliance. The Hills were revered as a holy place as it is recorded that both The Phoenician and The Praetor landed there.”

Demara nodded in agreement “I remember father saying that it was a truly blessed society as their arts and crafts exceeded anything he had seen up until then.”

Jovotch nodded reading the data that the Sister had given him and beckoned for her to continue. 

“When the war began the great Primarch came here and tried to annex the world as a base for his forces to strike into the heart of the Imperium and cut off trade lines. When that did not work and he was attacked by the forces of the White Scars most of this world was destroyed but, ultimately returned to the hands of the Imperium.”

Hensala laid a map of the surrounding area he had found on the table and pointed to the Hills. “I recall the battle the Forsaken took part in was around that area.”

“We all do brother” Jovotch mused “Continue Sister,”

She shared a glance with the Chaplain who nodded slightly, encouraging her, there was something about her that was familiar to her, as of yet he could not put his finger on it. 

“To deny the populace who he believed had betrayed his teachings, the Primarch had the water supply poisoned and went to the source, what had once been called the Hills of the Phoenix was later called the Black Hills. Millions died as the poison worked its way through the populace until eventually they reverted back to townships and villages with only one main city.

It took them a long time to rebuild their society, but with the death of the false Emperor and the following strife’s since the great war they have become superstitious, when the Forsaken were stranded here within their vessel and their punishment detail, the locals believed they were seeing ghosts or demons and the Black Hills as they had been renamed were to be avoided.”

“It says here that there used to be elections every three years” Jovotch mused “What happened?”

Coswan knew that he had already sped read the details, committing them to his perfect memory. He was testing her and she knew it. 

“According to the chapel reports here my lord….”

“I was asking the sister, Sergeant” Jovotch cut Hensala off.

“Forgive me Lord” Hensala bowed his head and remained silent until he was addressed directly.

“The records say that archaeologists’ came across the vessel, The Heart of Perdition and the Svengali Lorenson, Svengali is their term for governor my Lord, the Svengali ordered it explored believing it to contain perhaps treasures belonging to the past of their world or the Mechanicum which would have made their request for a forge world to be implemented in the star system more tenable.”

“They wanted a Forge World? Why?” Demara asked.

Coswan wiped her mouth a little and accepted some water from Sergeant Benaslon. She thanked him and took a gulp then handed him the water skin back. “My thanks Sergeant”

“My pleasure blessed sister”

Jovotch scowled at the term but said nothing, since the sisterhood had been created and as they were called The Daughters of Elaxsius they were to be given the honorific title of Blessed. Something else he did not totally agree with but again, the decision was taken out of his hands, as long as she remembered he was the commander here.

“They want a Forge World as the senate believe their minerals could be of use to the Mechanicum, so far the Mechanicum have not replied.”

“So the Svengali believed he had found something that would be of interest to them?” Demara asked.

“Yes sir, at first he thought he had found ancient Marine armour, according to the Archaeologists’ it was pre-great war” She did not call it the Heresy, it was referred to as the Great War and that was it. 

“They were not wrong brother” Demara muttered to Jovotch.

“No, they were not old friend. Continue Coswan”

“No one knows what happened to the sword and the armour once Lorenson had got his hands on them, and there are no details as to how he got them out of the hold of the vessel but within six months all elections were cancelled and he took a reign of complete power becoming a dictator in some ways. Petitions to the Mechanicum were forgotten and the tithes were raised.”

Jovotch handed her the data slate back “And they are now residing somewhere in the governors palace?”

“Yes Lord, deep underground. I have looked at the palace schematics and I believe it is the old audience chamber that Lord Fulgrim used to address the ancient leaders. However it does not show how to get in or out of there now. That bit is left out of the drawings.”

Jovotch nodded and spared her a glance “Good work Sister Coswan, I will be sure to inform Lord Elaxsius and your sister superior of the work you have done here, as well as the Master of the Soul Tower who seems to take a great deal of interest in what you are doing.”

“You honour me Lord Commander”

“Hmm” 

Jovotch leant back against a pillar and folded his arms, being careful not to lean his full weight against it less it creak and shatter burying it all. They would be able to get out but he was not so sure about the sister, and although he had no time for them, he knew it would be a mistake to not have her with them when they returned to New Carax.

He was silent for a long time, his suspicions coalescing into plausible thoughts and once he was certain he had his facts correct he spoke again.

“You said the elections stopped six months after he stole the armour and the sword?” Coswan nodded “Then it appears to me that our sacred Captain has awoken and is having sport with the human.”

Demara stood straighter “You believe Captain Mandeaus is awake?”

“It is the only explanation. Much of his work when he was alive involved turning heads of states to his way of thinking before sporting with them and cutting them down. Stopping democratic elections was one of his signature marks. However this does not explain how they managed to get the armour of Venas and Sword of Mandeaus out without alerting the Forsaken”

Benaslon cleared his throat “If I may my Lord, perhaps the alert systems were not working and if they were in the Sus-An sleep they would not have been alerted straight away. It is not an ideal explanation. However the Perdition has been there a long time and system failure without a Dark Tech Priest to maintain it would be complete and total.”

Demara nodded in agreement with the Sergeant “In a way they are not to blame for the greed of the humans….”

“I shall decide if they are to blame or not” Jovotch looked around him “Sergeants, have the men ready to move out. Sister you are to join us, just in case the Forsaken have taken any prisoners, then you will learn how a real child of Slannesh operates. If I am to have you assigned to my company then I might as well teach you something useful.”

“I – I am to be assigned to the Rapture?” Coswan asked barely able to keep the delight from her voice.

“Is it a problem?” Jovotch curtly asked. 

“No Lord it is an honour”

“Yes, remember that and remember what honour has been done for you to be under my tutorledge although, why the master of the soul tower and the Chapter Master think I will be the one is beyond me, still mine is not to question why so, you better keep up we won’t lag for you”

“I have had my enhancements Lord Commander” She scowled and Demara started a little.

The scowl across her face was similar to Jovotch when he was on the verge of losing his temper and losing control over his choler.

“I am sure you have child but you are not a Space Marine and the great Prince will take his time watching over you to see if you deserve better than your Sister Superior” Jovotch sneered a little and walked out. 

Coswan clenched her fists a little and caught the Chaplains gaze; she bowed her head respectfully and stormed out. Demara removed his helm with a hiss and watched her leave; he rubbed his jaw thoughtfully and then went outside. 

++++​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another exciting instalment there.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Xanier paced the length of the systems room. His Tech Marine had not been able to explain why they had not been alerted, however what he had said was that once they entered Sus-An sleep, the alarms that would have alerted them to intruders had been ordered to shut down when the last of the Forsaken was asleep. 

Xanier had been the last and already his mind was whirring with possibilities. Had his Lord Commander decided to punish the Forsaken and leave them to rot for eternity, hoping that no one would find them and leave then consigned to an unmentioned footnote on the stain of the Second Companies honour roll?

Or was there something else? Something more political going on here, something that was beyond his lofty position as master of the Forsaken and something that he did not like. He stared at the empty chamber and wondered how it was humans has managed to just waltz out with not only the most vaunted Veteran Sergeant Venass’ armour, but the most sacred and blessed Lord Commander Mandeauss’ sword too. One item would have been fluke but twice…no, that was not right.

Perhaps the whoreson Kenan Tiaras had something to do with it, heaping more shame amongst his brothers and himself. If only he had been able to tell the truth of the matter to The Master of the Soul Tower but the Chapter Master had spoken, and he had no idea who would come now. 

Someone would come he was certain of that, the Soul Reaper would have felt the disturbance in the warp, especially if Mandeauss’ soul had awoken. Xanier had done everything that was within his remit. He had taken a slave, one that was turning out to be a skilled armourer and had been invaluable of the changing politics of his government. This Svengali had the sword there was no question of that, none whatsoever but, as mighty and powerful as the Terminators were, even they could not outlast a battle singlehanded for a long period of time, and if Xanier knew his history well enough and the actions of his former beloved commander, the sword would call to others to take it home

Home…he moved outside and stood on the hill star gazing, how long had it been since he had set foot on New Carax. It had taken him a long time to accept it as his home since the damned Corpse gods’ forces blew blessed and sacred Chemos out of existence. God…that was the biggest lie in itself, he was no god, he never had been, but when the beautiful Phoenician had felt betrayed by his father’s lies it had hit them all hard. 

They who had been the pride of the Emperor and had been blessed with the wearing of the Aquila on their chest plates, the only Legion allowed to do so and, for so many years they had carried that respect only to have all they believed in shattered. He had not balked at the killing of their own brothers, they would not follow the Phoenician so they had to die, and it was the fact that since that day, only their grand company had remained intact although, if he was honest he thought that one day that might not always be so. 
Elaxsius would not always be in charge of the host and there were others who pretended fealty but, looked upon his throne with envious eyes. All except the third company, their reputation was solid and it was known that their Lord Commander preferred to be out in the war destroying all the imperium of man had to offer. 

He was also aware that such was his hold on his company that should The Inquisitor as they named him, decide to go for the power base itself then his company will follow him, but that was not his way and Xanier had to respect that. All he knew was that once this was over, he and his brothers would face punishment, he did not care about that, to be honest it sounded quite delightful but, he would like his chance for revenge against his former brothers who had left them to rot here. 

And the bastard who had killed Venas in the first place, then he would meet the Great Prince in the knowledge all he had done had been for him and all that he had done had been because of her patronage, and maybe, just maybe he would stand beside his beloved father once more.

That thought sent a shiver through his ancient body and he closed his eyes once more as he relished the idea of being beside beautiful Fulgrim at the end of days. He reigned himself in, should the memories of being alongside his father once more overwhelm him. 

He turned as Brother Jesca joined him. Jesca long ago fused to his armour and his helm had morphed into something like a cross between a snake and a dragon, he removed his helm and Xanier saw the lizard like texture across his face, his eyes rotated like a kaleidoscope of wondrous colours drawing his victims in, his mouth was like a dragons and his tongue flicked out tasting the air around him.

He would taunt his victims with flexes of pleasure and promises of perfection that would condemn them to She-Who-They-Obey for all their miserable lives. Xanier returned his attention to the panoramic view and stood watching, for what he did not know; just that he had a feeling something was out there.

“What is the plan Captain?” Jesca asked, speaking in a voice that was not human but what it was Xanier did not know, warp worldly maybe. “The human told us what we need to know why not let me kill him?”

“No Jesca, he is useful to us for the moment” Xanier heard the irritation in Jescas’ sigh and turned to face him “You have a problem Brother?”

“Humans caused this, why let him live?”

“He is skilled in arms, not just a beast herder and we need one who can do that, we have no serfs or thralls anymore remember, if you wish, however to challenge my authority go ahead, if you think you can”

Jesca was about to react when a shout came from the crest of the hill. It was Brother Martanus and he almost slid down the hill to his Captains side.

“What is it boy?” Jesca growled annoyed at the interruption.

“There are Flawless Host on the way up Brother, Captain they wear the crest of The Rapture”

Xanier closed his eyes a little, so they had sent The Inquisitor after all. He followed the direction his Brother was pointing and in a voice that was strong and unwavering said

“Assemble the brothers, judgement day has arrived”


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thanks Dave glad you are liking it


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

++++​
The Forsaken stood at a taught attention before the scrutiny of not just any Lord Commander but, the Lord Commander of the Rapture. The most feared of Elaxsiuss’ companies, and, it was rumoured, his favoured. Jovotch walked the line slowly, his head bare, his white hair held in a top knot, but it was his eyes, they seemed to say more than any words ever could. 

None of them dared breathe, or utter a word until they were asked. It was then that Jovotch saw the human cowering in the shadows like a whipped pup. He moved from the line of the Forsaken and crossed to the human, standing over him like a sentinel of death, and all Jerez could do was press himself against the wall hoping that the shadows would swallow him up. 

*“Who are you?”*

The poor man was so scared his words came out unintelligible. Xanier came to the Lord Commanders side.
*
“His name is Sangrez Jerez Lord, our armourer”*

Jovotch turned his gaze onto the lord of the Forsaken and arched an eyebrow “Been keeping pets when you should have been looking for the scum who have taken that which belongs to the Chapter, brother?”

Xanier bristled and narrowed his eyes a little. Jovotch was goading him but he would be damned if he was going to stand here and be treated like a whipped puppy. He had brought the human for information, which he had got, he discovered that the man had a skill that could be used and if, the Forsaken were to spend eternity on this dust bowl at the arse end of the universe, then he would rather have a human who would be useful tending to their needs.

*“It’s lucky for you that I already know where to find the Sword and the armour isn’t it?”*

Jovotch continued before Xanier could even answer him and turned to face the rest of the Forsaken, his face stern and unyielding and the taste of fear entered the hearts of the Forsaken, and this time they did not relish it.
This was not a fear to be sensuous over nor was it to be honed to a fine vintage, this was what The Inquisitor was Infamous for, and by his stature someone was going to die. Xanier, it would be Xanier, he was their Commander and he would die for this failure, such had been the way of the Flawless Host.

Again Jovotch paced the line, looking each Marine in the eyes until he stopped at the Techmarine. He looked him up and down and then made a point of walking around him, as if measuring him up for something known only to him.

Coswan opened her mouth to say something but a sharp look in her direction from the Chaplain made her hold her tongue. 
*
“You are the one that maintains the equipment here I assume, brother?” *Jovotch finally spoke.

*“Yes Lord”

“And was it in perfect working order when yourself and your brothers fell into the Sus-An sleep?*”

“Yes Lord”

Jovotch scratched his jaw a little and caressed the pommel of his sword. He glanced at Sergeant Benaslon and Chaplain Demara and shook his head a little exasperated.

*“This is what I am going to do; I am going to assign my own Tech Marines Kelso and Hephaestus to the ministrations of the spirits within the equipment. You will remain with your brothers and not impede their work”* He turned his head almost languidly to refocus his attention on the Forsaken Marine 
*
“If what they discover is true to what you say and, outside influences such as the passage of time allowed such an opportunity to arise then all will be well, we will retrieve the artefacts and we shall leave this place.”*

His was silent for a long moment, and then when he spoke again, his voice held a ghost of a threat within its cadence and it was a fool who believed he did not mean everything he said. 
*
“Should I discover that you have been derelict in your duty then I will send your soul into oblivion where there will be no respite from the ravages of the warp, I will ask that our dark mistress torment you for all eternity, you will find no rest for your transgressions and you will live again only to be torn asunder by whatever the dark lord deigns fit to punish you with.”*

He folded his arms across his chest and turned to the shaking trembling human once more. It was a moment that Jerez would never forget. It was as if the more powerful monster was showing his dominance, showing them all that if he wanted to kill the human then he would, and there was not one damn thing he could or would be able to do about it. 
*
“Come with me boy”* Jovotch ordered *“You will tell me all you known on the migration routes that you used and the trade routes, you will also tell me of any towns between here and the city, do this and your life is extended”
*
Jerez slowly followed the Lord Commander and not for the first time wished he had just died that day with his wife, because he had a deep down feeling that death would have been preferable to whatever fate or fortune had thrown at him now. 


+++++​


----------

